# Getting sleep mode to work on a MSI 7



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello,

I got a msi-790x-g45 second hand which is a board new enough to support sleep mode.

This is an amd/ati platform and also has a nvidia 250 gts video card.

Chipset drivers installed.

When I try to put it into sleep mode which is supposed to shut it down but keep the memory active (so u don't reboot), monitor and drives shut off but fans and everything else stay on.

Moving mouse wakes it up.

It's as if it's going into standby mode instead of sleep.

What can I check?


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

nevermind, fixed it, there's a bios setting u change to suspect to ram.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

user_12345a said:


> nevermind, fixed it, there's a bios setting u change to suspect to ram.


Glad we could help.:biggrin2:


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> Glad we could help.:biggrin2:


LOL! 
@user12345a you may get stability issues with some programs. I've seen particular issues with Video drivers. They seem to come and go with the versions. If you have problems in the future, try disabling this first. 

Cheers!


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Well, after extended time the monitor wouldn't turn on when going out of sleep mode.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

I have a similar issue with my asrock x70 (I think is the chipset) but its from the same era as yours... its either on, or its off. there is no in between... and if it does sleep, it doesnt usually come back on by itself with out turning of the PSU and pushing the button. quite annoying! I finally just gave up


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

i fixed it, there was an underlying hardware issue affecting other things as well.


----------

